# Hatched!!



## Kayti (Apr 23, 2010)

The baby birds under my window JUST hatched! They are Scrub Jays, and freaking ADORABLE. I've been waiting for weeks, and they finally arrived! 
The momma bird stepped off the nest for a minute and just stared at me while I took 9 billion photos. She's been very tolerant of my nosiness 







A baby beak!


----------



## Kristina (Apr 23, 2010)

AWWWW, how sweet! My pet finches have babies, they are so funny with their fuzz and huge mouths. You are lucky to have a nest full of wild birds right there for your viewing pleasure  Not many people get to see that.


----------



## Josh (Apr 23, 2010)

kudos on calling them scrub jays and not blue jays!


----------



## terryo (Apr 23, 2010)

So sweet. What is the difference between blue jays and scrub jays? Here in NY, I'm pretty sure we have blue jays, or are they scrub jays?


----------



## egyptiandan (Apr 23, 2010)

Very cool Kayti 

We have Blue Jays up here Terry. Down south (Florida) and out west they have Scrub Jays (each different species). 

Danny


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Apr 23, 2010)

Lovely! When my budgie eggs hatch - they look like little dinosaurs - pteridactyls with fuzz!


----------



## Isa (Apr 23, 2010)

Very cute pics, I love birds (all of them)


----------



## Kayti (Apr 23, 2010)

We have Scrub Jays and Steller's Jays is Ashland, and it's constant warfare. 

Yesterday I saw the daddy bird for the first time checking up on her- I think they might have hatched then. So, they are Earth Day babies.  There are five of them, and when they start hopping around I have to go bribe my downstairs neighbor to keep her cats indoors. I'm thinking cupcakes? 

I'll keep you all updated on their progress!


----------



## Kayti (Apr 28, 2010)

Babies are getting darker, no eyes yet though. 











They do a lot of wiggling and gaping, but are 100% silent. The mom left today, so I snapped a few pictures- but then it started to hail, so she was right back on the nest!


----------



## Isa (Apr 28, 2010)

Awww they are soooo cute  I guess their mom must be very protective of them.


----------



## TortieGal (Apr 29, 2010)

TheyÃ¢â‚¬â„¢re adorable. We had a robin nest and baby's right outside my bedroom window last summer we watched them hatch out till they took the big plunge out of the nest. I was a wreck worrying about them. I would always sleep with my window open and if I heard a coon out side walking around which happened a lot I would jump up run out the back door and make noise to run it off. I was really glad when they finally flew off so I could get a good nights rest.


----------



## sammi (Apr 30, 2010)

So cute! Thanks for sharing =] Keep us posted!


----------

